# Les français boivent moins de bières!!!



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

Les français boivent moins de bières   

http://www.touteslesbieres.fr/news/index.php?id_news=342

Allez, les piliers du bar, un effort!! 
Il faut relancer la consommation... 










Bon, je vais ouvrir une biere pour faire remonter cette moyenne :


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

En voila une affiche qu'elle est belle :


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

C'est sûrement pas de notre faute.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (12 Juin 2005)

un panaché ca compte ?


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

c'est pas marrant y en a qui me concurrence là sur la bière
cf mon post...http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=102218


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

Désolé MAcBoy, mais j'ai des sources... 
Allez, je 'ten mets une :


----------



## duracel (12 Juin 2005)

Opla, tournée générale.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Juin 2005)

*Heureusement*
qu'il en reste certains pour relever la moyenne


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé MAcBoy, mais j'ai des sources...



comment ça tu as une source de bière... c'est incroyable...





mais alors fait tourner...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Les français boivent moins de bières






tant mieux !!!!!!    

enfin, les hommes auront un ventre svelte


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

Ma source est située au bas du frigo...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juin 2005)

Les français boivent moins de bière...   :sleep:  mais racontent de plus en plus de conneries... allez comprendre !!???


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Les français boivent moins de bière...   :sleep:  mais racontent de plus en plus de conneries... allez comprendre !!???


 y en a qui cherche les coups  ... attention on est aussi très teigneux et oui on n'est pas français pour rien...


----------



## Nobody (12 Juin 2005)

Reçu de mes fistons ce matin pour la fête des pères:






  "Ploquette" de Verviers (15 km de chez moi)






  (7 km de chez moi)

et encore
"Tchafette" de Theux (chez moi)
et enfin
"Swaf" de Jalhay (10 km de chez moi).


Ah! Les braves petits! Les braves petits!


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

pitin...
Tu m'as fait peur, j'ai cru que c'était aujourd'hui la fête des pères, et que j'avais oublié :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Nobody (12 Juin 2005)

Ah oui! Désolé!

C'était bien aujourd'hui mais en Belgique!

Sorry pour ton presqu'infarctus!


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

c'est bon, j'ai pris un calva pour me calmer...  
Ca va mieux!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juin 2005)

t'en a spas t'en mieux


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon, j'ai pris un calva pour me calmer...
> Ca va mieux!


 dis donc c'est le poste que j'adore :love: :love:
on parle de bière (je suis collectionneur de bouteilles, plus de 300 ) et on parle de Calva.. je suis Normand
que demande le peuple


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

Je suis normand aussi 
Et le calva, c'est celui du grand pere, du pays bas pour les connaisseurs


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

Ca ne m'empêche pas d'aimer beaucoup les bières :love: ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juin 2005)

*C'est quoi cette histoire.....* 

mais je ne fait que ça, boire de la biere....vous pourriez faire un effort....
je sais que lepurfils n'a pas besoin d'etre poussé dans sa consommation...mais les autres....
*faites un effort...* ...


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

Je fais ce que je peux pourtant...
C'est comme le vin, je bois pour éponger la surproduction (coluche inside :love:  )


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> un panaché ca compte ?


En Belgique il est courant de faire des mélanges bières limonades

on demandera :
Un "Mazout" pour un melange bière/coca-cola
Un "Tango" pour un mélange bière/grenadine
Un "perroquet" pour un mélange bière/menthe
Un "half" ou "cercueil" pour un mélange bière blonde /bière brune (Nobody)
Un "demi-pêche" pour un mélange biere/sirop de pêche (Magi61)
et il doit y en avoir d'autres

Ne criez pas trop vite au sacrilège car ils sont rudement bons
A tester si vous venez en Belgique en tout cas


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

c'est le perroquet pour le "menthe/biere" 
et ca existe en France aussi 
c'est comme le demi-peche...


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

ça se déchaîne sur ce forum.. attention on voit les amateurs.. ils ne peuvent plus se cacher


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

Je ne me suis jamais caché


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> c'est le perroquet pour le "menthe/biere"
> et ca existe en France aussi
> c'est comme le demi-peche...


Le demi-p^che c'est quoi?


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

une pression (un demi, un 25cl) avec du sirop de pêche... 
J'aime pas trop, trop sucré


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> une pression (un demi, un 25cl) avec du sirop de pêche...
> J'aime pas trop, trop sucré


Le tango c'est bon aussi .. je te le conseille .... un fond de grenadine juste de quoi rougir la bière ... pas trop ni trop peu .. et de la biere par dessus


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

je préfères une bière naturelle, genre Leffe, Guiness, Pilsner Urquell...


----------



## Nobody (12 Juin 2005)

Et il y a ausi le "half" appelé aussi "schuss": un tiers bière brune, deux tiers bière blonde.


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> je préfères une bière naturelle, genre Leffe, Guiness, Pilsner Urquell...


Tu as déjà goûter à la Ciney? bière belge bien sûr


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Et il y a ausi le "half" appelé aussi "schuss": un tiers bière brune, deux tiers bière blonde.



Mais oui je l'avais oublié celui-là et pourtant j'en ai bu pas mal


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

Ciney? non, je connais pas celle ci...
C'est quoi ? Blonde, brune, triple?
Par contre, j'aime beaucoup la Chimay :love:


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

bien sûr il n'y a rien de meilleue que St Benoît  






on se demande pourquoi je l'affectionne particulièrement  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juin 2005)

mais ça va pas......un perroquet c'est un ricard avec de la menthe....!
une mauresque c'est un Ricard avec de la menthe et de l'orgeat....
un mazout, c'est un ricard-coca....

z'etes bizarre dans le nord....
vous confondez biere et Ricard....


----------



## Nobody (12 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> bien sûr il n'y a rien de meilleue que St Benoît
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Perso, j'ai un petit faible pour l'Orval...
Miam, l'Orval!


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais ça va pas......un perroquet c'est un ricard avec de la menthe....!
> une mauresque c'est un Ricard avec de la menthe et de l'orgeat....
> un mazout, c'est un ricard-coca....
> 
> ...


Désolé, j'ai confondu ricard menthe et biere menthe :rose: ...
mais je confirme pour le mazout : pastis-coca!  mais c'est pas tres bon...  :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ciney? non, je connais pas celle ci...
> C'est quoi ? Blonde, brune, triple?
> Par contre, j'aime beaucoup la Chimay :love:


Très ancienne bière comme tu pourras t'en faire une idée ici http://www.ciney.be/histoire/biere.php


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

faut que j'y goute


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

Pour avoir une idée très vaste et détaillée des nombreuses bières dans le monde cliquez sur "bières suivantes et précédentes " situés en haut à droite de ce site  http://epicurien.be/epicurien/biere.asp?bid=151 

Y a de quoi avoir le tourni au propre comme au figuré


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'ai un petit faible pour l'Orval...
> Miam, l'Orval!


J'en ai une au frigo ... très bonne en effet


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, j'ai confondu ricard menthe et biere menthe :rose: ...
> mais je confirme pour le mazout : pastis-coca!  mais c'est pas tres bon...  :rateau:



faute avouée, faute pardonnée.... 

et non, c'est pas bon le mazout.....c'est meme une hérésie....comme mettre autre chose que de la biere dans un biere....


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

C'est marrant, avec ton lien, on tombe directement sur la coreff!
Une bière bretonne que je connais bien  
Le lien est ajouté à mes favoris


----------



## Nobody (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, j'ai confondu ricard menthe et biere menthe :rose: ...
> mais je confirme pour le mazout : pastis-coca!  mais c'est pas tres bon... :rateau:


 
Ah ben non, je confirme. On appelle bien "perroquet" une bière/menthe par chez nous.

C'est vrai que ça fait sacrilège avec la boisson anisée du même nom mais bon... faudrait demander aux volatiles ce qu'ils préfèrent...

Et le mazout bière/coca, certains appellent ça aussi un cercueil...
Mais j'aime pas.
Pas du tout même.


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

y aussi la Delirium qui est pas mal dans son genre





pour les Irlandais j'aime la Beamish (cf mon 1001 post )


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben non, je confirme. On appelle bien "perroquet" une bière/menthe par chez nous.
> 
> C'est vrai que ça fait sacrilège avec la boisson anisée du même nom mais bon... faudrait demander aux volatiles ce qu'ils préfèrent...
> 
> ...


 alors ce perroquet du nord ou du sud ?? 
du pastis ou de la bière ??
trop marrant cette p'tite discussion


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben non, je confirme. On appelle bien "perroquet" une bière/menthe par chez nous.
> 
> C'est vrai que ça fait sacrilège avec la boisson anisée du même nom mais bon... faudrait demander aux volatiles ce qu'ils préfèrent...
> 
> ...


Y a aussi les vraies bières trafiquées comme par exemple : 

la KrieK qui est une bière à la cerise
La ??? qui est une bière aux mirthilles 
Il doit y en avoir d'autres non?


----------



## Nobody (12 Juin 2005)

Si vous passez par Liège et que vous aimez la bière, vous devez ABSOLUMENT aller vivre une soirée (une nuit?) au Vaudrée.


http://www.vaudree.be/

Que de souvenirs!!
:love:


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

et je ne parle pas des 
Desperados, Adelscott et autres biere à la vodka...


----------



## Nobody (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Y a aussi les vraies bières trafiquées comme par exemple :
> 
> la KrieK qui est une bière à la cerise
> La ??? qui est une bière aux mirthilles
> Il doit y en avoir d'autres non?


 
La Pécheresse, une bière à la pêche.

Celle aux myrtilles je crois que c'est la Chaperon.

La Gueuze framboise.

Et encore... ???


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> et je ne parle pas des
> Desperados, Adelscott et autres biere à la vodka...


 Desperados ne me parle pas de cette bière, 
c'est de la bière pour ados en mal de sucre...


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben non, je confirme. On appelle bien "perroquet" une bière/menthe par chez nous.
> 
> C'est vrai que ça fait sacrilège avec la boisson anisée du même nom mais bon... faudrait demander aux volatiles ce qu'ils préfèrent...
> 
> ...



il sont fou, ces mecs du nord....moi qui voulait aller assister a la fete du MacG Gp en juillet...
je me tate....si je demande un perroquet et qu'on me sert un biere, je tue tout le monde dans le bar, question de reflexe....

*Patooooooooooooooooch....*  , j'ai besoin de toi.....


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Si vous passez par Liège et que vous aimez la bière, vous devez ABSOLUMENT aller vivre une soirée (une nuit?) au Vaudrée.
> 
> 
> http://www.vaudree.be/
> ...


Je connaissais pas!! .. mais c'est la péripherie
Au centre il y a le ??? rue St Gilles (1000 bières differentes)
En outremeuse dans la "cage au lion" (nom donné à une ruelle fermée aux deux extrémités par des grilles) il y a aussi un brasserie aux 1000 bières aussi 

Liège est une sacrée ville pour les sorteurs


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il sont fou, ces mecs du nord....moi qui voulait aller assister a la fete du MacG Gp en juillet...
> je me tate....si je demande un perroquet et qu'on me sert un biere, je tue tout le monde dans le bar, question de reflexe....
> 
> *Patooooooooooooooooch....*  , j'ai besoin de toi.....


Demande une mauresque c'est plus sur


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

y a aussi la St Louis à la framboise...


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je connaissais pas!! .. mais c'est la péripherie
> Au centre il y a le ??? rue St Gilles (1000 bières differentes)
> En outremeuse dans la "cage au lion" (nom donné à une ruelle fermée aux deux extrémités par des grilles) il y a aussi un brasserie aux 1000 bières aussi
> 
> A Liège est une sacrée ville pour les sorteurs


Faut que j'y aille faire un tour... 
C'est loin de paris


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> La Pécheresse, une bière à la pêche.
> 
> Celle aux myrtilles je crois que c'est la Chaperon.
> 
> ...


J'ai eu l'occasion de boire cette chaperon dans un café à STAVELOT et nulle part ailleurs .. je l'ai trouvée un peu spéciale mais bonne


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Faut que j'y aille faire un tour...
> C'est loin de paris


45O kms mais avec un verre dans le nez cela peut sembler moins  :love:
Les cafés ne ferment jamais ... la nuit est à nous!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il sont fou, ces mecs du nord....moi qui voulait aller assister a la fete du MacG Gp en juillet...
> je me tate....si je demande un perroquet et qu'on me sert un biere, je tue tout le monde dans le bar, question de reflexe....
> 
> *Patooooooooooooooooch....*  , j'ai besoin de toi.....



Putana gobba!!!  Tu as bien raison. Ici, certains sont morts pour moins que ça... De la bière  ... Et pourquoi pas un cidre menthe, pendant qu'on y est


----------



## Nobody (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je connaissais pas!! .. mais c'est la péripherie
> Au centre il y a le ??? rue St Gilles (1000 bières differentes)
> En outremeuse dans la "cage au lion" (nom donné à une ruelle fermée aux deux extrémités par des grilles) il y a aussi un brasserie aux 1000 bières aussi
> 
> A Liège est une sacrée ville pour les sorteurs


 
C'est le Vaudrée II rue Saint-Gilles.
Le Vaudrée I c'est à Angleur.

Tu bois déjà avant d'arriver au café pour plus savoir lire son nom?


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Demande une mauresque c'est plus sur



moi, je vous conseille la Cap d'Ona....de la vrai biere Catalane....mais on lui prefera un bon Banyuls ou un muscat....


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

euh... là, le français de base il est perdu... car personnellement je n'habite pas en Belgique 
donc ce dialogue d'initié concernant les bars ça me dépasse

par contre je prends les adresse   pour mes futurs passages dans le coin 
j'aime la Belgique


----------



## Nobody (12 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi, je vous conseille la Cap d'Ona....de la vrai biere Catalane....mais on lui prefera un bon Banyuls ou un muscat....


 
Ah! Un p'tit Banyuls avec le dessert, je ne suis pas contre...


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est le Vaudrée II rue Saint-Gilles.
> Le Vaudrée I c'est à Angleur.
> 
> Tu bois déjà avant d'arriver au café pour plus savoir lire son nom?


Nom de Zeus Nobody est une vraie carte routière de la bière ... Magi61 tu sais avec qui sortir quand tu viendras à Liège!! ...


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

quand je passes par la bas, je vous embauche tous les 2


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Putana gobba!!!  Tu as bien raison. Ici, certains sont morts pour moins que ça... De la bière  ... Et pourquoi pas un cidre menthe, pendant qu'on y est



merci.........

tiens, a la fete de la biere a Lausanne le week end dernier, on a bu de la Pietra.....fou, non?...
d'ailleurs, elle est bonne cette biere....


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Nom de Zeus Nobody est une vraie carte routière de la bière ... Magi61 tu sais avec qui sortir quand tu viendras à Liège!! ...


Et on rajoutera Macboy dans la foulée ... s'il y en a d'autre on envisagera le minibus


----------



## Nobody (12 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> euh... là, le français de base il est perdu... car personnellement je n'habite pas en Belgique
> donc ce dialogue d'initié concernant les bars ça me dépasse
> 
> par contre je prends les adresse   pour mes futurs passages dans le coin
> j'aime la Belgique


 
Et quand tu penses que pour l'instant on peut seulement commander un gini au bar, tous les deux...

Ca fait vraiment mal, ça!


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> merci.........
> 
> tiens, a la fete de la biere a Lausanne le week end dernier, on a bu de la Pietra.....fou, non?...
> d'ailleurs, elle est bonne cette biere....


 je peux être méchant....
allez il connaisse la bière à Lausanne 
bon je n'ai rien dit....
non non faut pas me battre pour une histoire de bière


----------



## Nobody (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Et on rajoutera Macboy dans la foulée ... s'il y en a d'autre on envisagera le minibus


 
Voire le car double étage!


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jo_6466.





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Stook.





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à nobody.





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PATOCHMAN.





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macboy.


Saloperie de machine


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

Stook je suis d'accord avec toi, 
révoltons nous contre la machine
arrosons là de bière pour la peine...


----------



## Nobody (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Saloperie de machine


 
Tant que les pompes pompent...


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Voire le car double étage!


 allez je lance une compagnie de car, y a combien de partant pour un paris -> tour de Belgique ??


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

moi   
Et J'amène une dizaine de potes avec moi


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> quand je passes par la bas, je vous embauche tous les 2


Si tu nous embauches nous te débaucherons!!   :love:


----------



## mado (12 Juin 2005)

Si on boit en suisse ça compte ?


----------



## Nobody (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu nous embauches nous te débaucherons!! :love:


 
Ouais! Débauchez-vous qu'ils disaient!


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu nous embauches nous te débaucherons!!   :love:


Fais attention,
 tu parles à un normand, et les normands, c'est pas des feignants


----------



## Nobody (12 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Si on boit en suisse ça compte ?


 

Buveurs du monde entier, donnez-vous la main!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Si on boit en suisse ça compte ?


Dans le même registre il y a chez nous :
- la Jésus
- la mort subite
et ?????


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

p't1 on s'absente 3 min et déjà 6 posts.. c'est un chat ou quoi là ... 
en tout cas va falloir changer de nom du forum

MacBeer ça me plait bien


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Buveurs du monde entier, donnez-vous la main!!!


 euh je l'a pose où ma bière???


----------



## Nobody (12 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> euh je l'a pose où ma bière???


 
Comme ceci:


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

Il y a de la litterature sur le net!!  encore un lien sur toutes les bières du monde ... http://bieres.du.monde.free.fr/bieres.htm

I prosit i prosit!!


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

Nobody tu n'as pas écouté les conseilles de Robertav 
pas bien  


			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> tant mieux !!!!!!
> 
> enfin, les hommes auront un ventre svelte


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Fais attention,
> tu parles à un normand, et les normands, c'est pas des feignants


HiHihihi ... ce mot n'a pas la même connotation qu'en France ... chez nous débaucher veut dire "dévergonder" "détourner du droit chemin"  .. amen!


----------



## Nobody (12 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> Nobody tu n'as pas écouté les conseilles de Robertav
> pas bien


 
Oups...

Me suis fait eu...

 

Et quand je pense que l'été arrive. Je vais encore me taper la honte sur la plage...


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Comme ceci:


 :love:  :love:  :love:  j'en suis pas encore là .. je la pose où cette bière??


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

Suis obligé de vous quittez  car "ma mort subite" à moi c'est à dire ma moitié me rappelle que demain le boulot m'attend ... pfff .... je suis bien obligé d'admettre qu'elle a encore une fois raison 
Même plus possible de boire une pinthe entre copains tranquillement ... mais où va-t-on ??  

 :love:  :love: 

Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

j'aime le bar... c'est vraiment cool cette ambiance
en plus avec cette bière qui cool à flot c'est génial.. 

bon les gars je vais devoir vous lacher non non ne pleurez pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je voulais vous offrir une montagne de bière mais je n'ai trouvé qu'une bière à la montagne
(je sais je suis fou.. demander à NightWalker   )


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Suis obligé de vous quittez  car "ma mort subite" à moi c'est à dire ma moitié me rappelle que demain le boulot m'attend ... pfff .... je suis bien obligé d'admettre qu'elle a encore une fois raison
> Même plus possible de boire une pinthe entre copains tranquillement ... mais où va-t-on ??
> 
> :love:  :love:
> ...


 tiens toi aussi tu dois nous quitter


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> tiens toi aussi tu dois nous quitter


Tiens je pleurerais bien un coup avec toi aussi


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu me fais de la peine .. je pleurerais bien un coup aussi


 pense à récupérer les larmes avec toutes la bière que tu as bu y a moyen d'en récupérer


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> pense à récupérer les larmes avec toutes la bière que tu as bu y a moyen d'en récupérer


Un mélange de bière et de larmes cela s'appelle comment??   ... NOBODYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!! trouve nous ça pour demain!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Juin 2005)

*Vous n'êtes que des buveurs d'opérette....*
Ca blablatte sur des demis pêche fillette, sur des Tango et des panachés, sur des bières de pacotille comme la Despe pour ceux qui veulent se prendre leurs premières dérouillées à bon compte.  

Et Stook qui ose dire qu'il n'y a rien à rajouter à une bière.... viens tester les vertus du Picon bière© à la maison, qu'on en titille quelques verres, tu changeras d'avis l'ami...  

Personne n'en a parlé.
Fini de rigoler ici.


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Je te reconnais bien la, purfilsdelabiere... 
Par contre, un picon à 7h23, c'est dur... 
Mais je preferes quand même la biere nature, bien fraiche...
ah, la budweiser budwar :love: (et qu'on ne me parle pas de Bud américaine  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> merci.........
> 
> tiens, a la fete de la biere a Lausanne le week end dernier, on a bu de la Pietra.....fou, non?...
> d'ailleurs, elle est bonne cette biere....



 ... Au fait ; Pietra, associé avec les distilleries Mavela, a sorti un whisky 100% Corse : Le PM (Mais nân ; pas Pistolet Mitrailleur! ) ; au malt de chataigne utilisé pour brasser la Pietra... Un produit sympa et équilibré qui rapelle les Irish... J'en ai d'ailleurs amené quelques bouteilles lors de mon dernier voyage en Suisse et mes amis helvètes ont apprécié sans modération... :love:

PS: Les chacals à foie jaune, au palais de fillette, peuvent le mélanger avec ça


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Et sinon, on en trouve sur le continent de la Pietra ???
J'aimerais bien y gouter, mais me taper un aller - retour en corse pour une biere


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> PS: Les chacals à foie jaune, au palais de fillette, peuvent le mélanger avec ça



... D'ailleurs ; pour parler de Coca ... http://membres.lycos.fr/culturacorsa/mariani.php


----------



## Nobody (13 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Au fait ; Pietra, associé avec les distilleries Mavela, a sorti un whisky 100% Corse : Le PM (Mais nân ; pas Pistolet Mitrailleur! ) ; au malt de chataigne utilisé pour brasser la Pietra... Un produit sympa et équilibré qui rapelle les Irish... J'en ai d'ailleurs amené quelques bouteilles lors de mon dernier voyage en Suisse et mes amis helvètes ont apprécié sans modération... :love:
> 
> PS: Les chacals à foie jaune, au palais de fillette, peuvent le mélanger avec ça


 
Pffff... Les Corses, y font rien qu'à copier les Bretons:












Qui a dit "je prends des risques?"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Pffff... Les Corses, y font rien qu'à copier les Bretons:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clique sur le lien du post précédent...


----------



## IceandFire (13 Juin 2005)

je suis français et je ne bois que de la bière  :love: ... mais de la bonne... :love: : Orval, Chimay; Maredsous :love: Kriek, Guiness, mac evans, smith's, newcastle beer, boddington etc.... :love: ... la trappiste aussi  et toutes bières de pays faite avec des petits producteurs style la dernière, une bière des vosges aux pins et oui !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> et toutes bières de pays faite avec des petits producteurs style la dernière, une bière des vosges aux pins et oui !!!



N'oublions pas "L'Alsacienne sans culotte" ; très bonne :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

A ce propos, Macboy, il y a (ou avait) un bar à Cherbourg, qui brassait sa propre biere, je ne me rapelle plus le nom, mais au moins, la biere était bonne !! :love:


----------



## Nobody (13 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Un mélange de bière et de larmes cela s'appelle comment?? ... NOBODYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!! trouve nous ça pour demain!


 
Euh... oui, moi aussi j'ai dû aller rejoindre ma chérie et vous quitter inopinément.  

Faut dire qu'elle a toujours de ces arguments... :love: 

Bon, alors, pour le mélange "larmes/bière" je propose "un pleureux" mot-valise contractant "pleurer/pleureur" et "heureux" puisque la tristesse de se quitter est mêlée au plaisir de la boisson.

Mais je n'en suis qu'à moitié content...  :mouais: 

A vous?


----------



## Nobody (13 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> N'oublions pas "L'Alsacienne sans culotte" ; très bonne :love:


 
Ca, faut voir. Ca dépend de la fille.

Tu as une photo de l'Alsacienne?
 



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Clique sur le lien du post précédent...


 
Fichtre! Un Corse sobre! :affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

>




*Pas de flood inconsidéré*
dans ce sujet

Merci.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, Macboy, il y a (ou avait) un bar à Cherbourg, qui brassait sa propre biere, je ne me rapelle plus le nom, mais au moins, la biere était bonne !! :love:




*Les 3 Brasseurs©*
brassent également leur propres bières.

http://www.3brasseurs.fr/


----------



## Nobody (13 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pas de flood inconsidéré*
> dans ce sujet
> 
> Merci.


 
C'est pas moi qui ai commencé, m'sieur!
J'suis innocent, m'sieur!
Pas sur la tête, m'sieur!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Juin 2005)

*Nobody est d'autant plus impardonnable*
que la Bretagne recelle une perle, la MORBRAZ, bière brassée à l'eau de mer absolument excellente.


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

y'a la coreff aussi, en Bretagne....


----------



## macboy (13 Juin 2005)

et les gars vous êtes pas marrant vous buvez sans moi... 
en plus je dois bosser je dois rendre mémoire de maîtrise pou vendredi.. je suis censé travailler 
mais là y a trop de tentations

hotez mois ces bières que je ne saurai voir...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Juin 2005)

*Même les Marseillais s'y mettent*
Elle s'appelle La Treize 

... bon des Marseillais qui font de la bière et non de l'anisette, c'est pour le moins étrange. D'ailleurs, je n'ai pas encore osé la goûter... :rateau:


----------



## yvos (13 Juin 2005)

Moi, quand j'en trouve, c'est de la Bornem (Triple) ou de la Saint Feullien


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Juin 2005)

A Lyon, on a ça! 
Ca relance la conso de bière  (en tout cas lça a marché pour moi  )


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Et vive le France


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Et Stook qui ose dire qu'il n'y a rien à rajouter à une bière.... viens tester les vertus du Picon bière© à la maison, qu'on en titille quelques verres, tu changeras d'avis l'ami...



milles excuse... comment ai-je pu oublier le Picon....et surtout le Birlou cher a nos amis Clermontois...(  )
ralalala.....et meme un peu de Paddy avec ma guinness.....ça passe....
je me suis donc fourvoyé....je ne le referrei plus...    





			
				Patochman a dit:
			
		

> ... Au fait ; Pietra, associé avec les distilleries Mavela, a sorti un whisky 100% Corse : Le PM (Mais nân ; pas Pistolet Mitrailleur! ) ; au malt de chataigne utilisé pour brasser la Pietra... Un produit sympa et équilibré qui rapelle les Irish... J'en ai d'ailleurs amené quelques bouteilles lors de mon dernier voyage en Suisse et mes amis helvètes ont apprécié sans modération...



 ... faut que je goute ca.....
merci pour l'info...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Même les Marseillais s'y mettent*
> Elle s'appelle La Treize
> 
> ... bon des Marseillais qui font de la bière et non de l'anisette, c'est pour le moins étrange. D'ailleurs, je n'ai pas encore osé la goûter... :rateau:



elle est pas mauvaise, mais bon...a choisir une biere du Sud....je preferai un Pietra...ou a la limite une Cap d'Ona mais en pression....


----------



## macboy (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, Macboy, il y a (ou avait) un bar à Cherbourg, qui brassait sa propre biere, je ne me rapelle plus le nom, mais au moins, la biere était bonne !! :love:


 Cherbourg ça fait loin de paris????? : 345 km me dit Mappy 

sinon est ce que y en a qui connaisse la Bi!re des naufrageurs...
Bière de l'île d'Oleron













j'ai la chance d'avoir un exemplaire chez moi... (ce n'est pas cette version c'est une 33 cl que j'ai à la maison)

alors qui sont les connaisseurs??


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

Allez! Un petit tour par ici pour relancer la consommation


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

racoleur


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juin 2005)

*Restera indigent qui aime le plaisir*
point ne s'enrichira qui aime vin et bonne chère




 





_Proverbes21,17_


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à toi PurFilsDesProverbes...
Tu es tombé sur une bible et tu nous fais le chapitres des proverbes :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

_



			Les Irlandais en consomment pas moins de 118 litres chaque année, devant les Allemands (117,7 litres), les Britanniques (101,5), les Danois (96,2), *les Belges (96)*, les Espagnols (78,3) et les Portugais (61,2).
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

 _

:affraid: et moi qui avais un énorme respect pour les Belges, me voilà déçue.  On m'aurait menti ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Restera indigent qui aime le plaisir*
> point ne s'enrichira qui aime vin et bonne chère




*Autrement dit*
Chuis pas dans la m....


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: et moi qui avais un énorme respect pour les Belges, me voilà déçue.  On m'aurait menti ?


 
Je croyais que c'était les Tcheques les plus gros buveurs de bieres, avec quelque chose comme 160l/an   ...
Il FAut que je retrouve l'article


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juin 2005)

houla j'ai bu du rouge hier soir, la suisse risque donc de passer derrière l'Iran au classement :d


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que c'était les Tcheques les plus gros buveurs de bieres, avec quelque chose comme 160l/an   ...




*Je suis donc digne*
de demander la nationalité tchèque...


----------



## Nobody (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que c'était les Tcheques les plus gros buveurs de bieres, avec quelque chose comme 160l/an   ...
> Il FAut que je retrouve l'article


 
160l/an?

Ri-di-cule!!!

Ca ne fait même pas 1/2l par jour... Qu'est-ce que c'est que ces petits buveurs?

Des buveurs? Que dis-je, des buveurs??? 
Des lapeurs douteux, des humecteurs de lèvres, des hydrateurs de papilles, des mouilleurs d'incisives, des bruineurs craintifs, des humidificateurs de commissures! 
Certainement pas des buveurs!


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

@ Nobody : 
Sache que tous les Tcheques ne boivent pas : les bébés, les plus jeunes, certains adultes...
Ca fait une bonne moyenne quand même...


----------



## Nobody (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> @ Nobody :
> Sache que tous les Tcheques ne boivent pas : les bébés, les plus jeunes, certains adultes...
> Ca fait une bonne moyenne quand même...


 
Raison de plus pour les fustiger! Plus tôt ça s'apprend, mieux c'est!


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> @ Nobody :
> Sache que tous les Tcheques ne boivent pas : les bébés, les plus jeunes, certains adultes...
> Ca fait une bonne moyenne quand même...


Mais si on compte les jours fériés qui comptent doublent et les grands évènements de l'année comme le nouvel an qui comptent quadruple cela fait baisser sérieusement lla moyenne ...
Des petits buveurs comme le dit très bien Nobody ... des bébés têteurs ... des sirotteurs de terasses ... des baxters monogoutte ...

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

(bierre compte triple)  ... ca y est j'suis rond comme un boursin ...


----------



## Nobody (14 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Mais si on compte les jours fériés qui comptent doublent et les grands évènements de l'année comme le nouvel an qui comptent quadruple cela fait baisser sérieusement lla moyenne ...
> Des petits buveurs comme le dit très bien Nobody ... des bébés têteurs ... des sirotteurs de terasses ... des baxters monogoutte ...
> 
> :love: :love:


 
Shit: 


> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jo_6466.


 
J'adore le "baxter monogoutte"!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> @ Nobody :
> Sache que tous les Tcheques ne boivent pas : les bébés, les plus jeunes, certains adultes...
> Ca fait une bonne moyenne quand même...




*Balivernes !*
En Normandie, on met bien du calva dans les biberons !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

> *Balivernes !*
> En Normandie, on met bien du calva dans les biberons !



ppffffff, c'est des rumeurs ... :rateau:, des bruits de biberons ..


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> ppffffff, c'est des rumeurs ... :rateau:, des bruits de biberons ..


Eh non... 
Je suis normand, mes parents sont normands, mes grand parents sont normands et je peux te l'assurer : 
On met du calva dans les biberons...
Et pas du calva de carrefour, du vrai, à 73°  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

La machine qui n'aime pas les buveurs.... a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à -lepurfilsdelasagesse-.



C'est pas tout ça, mais il faut se remettre au boulot...
Et n'en deplaise à nobody et à Jo, les tcheques boivent plus (de biere) que nous...

Allez, tournée générale :


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

ben moi j'suis provencal de souche et c'est pas pour autant qu'on met du ricard .. naitre poivreau c'est moyen , vaut mieux le devenir .. comme ca on se dit qu'on aura aps tout raté dans sa vie ..


----------



## Nobody (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Eh non...
> Je suis normand, mes parents sont normands, mes grand parents sont normands et je peux te l'assurer :
> On met du calva dans les biberons...
> Et pas du calva de carrefour, du vrai, à 73°  :rateau:


 
Chez nous, c'est du pèket.
 

D'ailleurs, on peut mettre un pèket dans la bière aussi.
Hein oui, jo_6466?


----------



## Nobody (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> les tcheques boivent plus (de biere) que nous...


 
Peut-être, mais elle est certainement moins bonne.


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Eh non...
> Je suis normand, mes parents sont normands, mes grand parents sont normands et je peux te l'assurer :
> On met du calva dans les biberons...
> Et pas du calva de carrefour, du vrai, à 73°  :rateau:


Chez nous les femmes boivent tellement que les bébés boivent de la bière rien qu'en têtant   

 :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Juin 2005)

Et avec la bière que d'accompagnements possibles avec elle!
Lorsque le minibus vous menera chez nous à Liège vous n'échapperez pas (déserrez la ceinture!)

- aux boulets liègeois à la sauce lapin
- à la fricassée liègeoise
- à la salade frisée liègeoise aux lardons
- au lapin liègeois
- aux cailles au sirop de liège

 et comme dessert
- aux gauffres liègeoises
- à la bouquette liègeoise
- aux croustillons liègeois
- à la gosette de Verviers

Pour les cuisiniers en herbe avides de plats succulents
http://users.swing.be/hdepra/cuisine/liege.html


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

C'est prevu pour quand, ce petit WE :love:
Au fait, l'un d'entre  vous peux m'heberger


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être, mais elle est certainement moins bonne.


Elle est différente, mais vraiment bonne :love:

J'ai été à Brno, à l'est du pays, y' 1 an 1/2, et j'ai bu de la super bière, brassée localement par un bar.
Le bar s'appelle le "pégase" ou un nom comme ça...
Si vous passez par cette ville, arrêtez vous pour boire quelques verres, c'est d'un bonheur... :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

et si je me refaisais un cardinal ?


----------



## IceandFire (15 Juin 2005)

et la westmale ??? et la kwak ??? et la hoogaarden ???? hein alors !!!  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

une bouteille de cassis et 3 de vin rouge plus tard ...:rateau:


----------



## Cillian (15 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir,  

A coté de Mickey ville il y a ça 

Ils ont bien essayer d'en vendre en bouteille dans les grandes surface du coin,
mais je préfère (et de loing) la pression vendu sur place.  

P.S. merci à tous pour les liens


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Juin 2005)

*Vous me remettrez un lait fraise *


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> et la westmale ??? et la kwak ??? et la hoogaarden ???? hein alors !!!  :love:


Arrête! ... c'est assez douloureux comme ça pour que tu viennes en plus nous balancer sous le nez ces merveilles!  ..... Grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous me remettrez un lait fraise *


Elle mange du houblon   ..  résultat: directement du producteur au consommateur  

.


----------



## Cillian (6 Novembre 2005)

* À votre santé  *



Une affiche ou deux.

Si vous en voulez d'autres, c'est ici.

Alors bonne dégustation, mais ...



  ​


*... À CONSOMMER AVEC MODÉRATION*​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Novembre 2005)

*Qu'avez-vous fait aujourd'hui *
pour soutenir l'industrie brassicole sans la tourmente ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Qu'avez-vous fait aujourd'hui *
> pour soutenir l'industrie brassicole sans la tourmente ?



J'ai bu du blanc du Cap Corse....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Novembre 2005)

*PRAGUE (AFP) - Un brasseur tchèque offre 160 litres de bière,*
consommation annuelle moyenne par habitant du pays, aux joueurs de la sélection nationale de football si elle se qualifie aux dépens de la Norvège en barrage qualificatif au Mondial-2006 (aller samedi à Oslo, retour mercredi en République tchèque).

"Nous voulons récompenser les efforts fournis par la sélection nationale dans l'un des plus difficiles groupes de qualification au Mondial", a expliqué un porte-parole de ce brasseur.
La République tchèque s'est classée deuxième du groupe 1 des qualifications de la zone Europe pour la Coupe du monde 2006, derrière les Pays-Bas et doit donc jouer ce barrage.


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Novembre 2005)

JE vas peut etre me mettre au foot moi


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *PRAGUE (AFP) - Un brasseur tchèque offre 160 litres de bière,*
> consommation annuelle moyenne par habitant du pays, aux joueurs de la sélection nationale de football si elle se qualifie aux dépens de la Norvège en barrage qualificatif au Mondial-2006 (aller samedi à Oslo, retour mercredi en République tchèque).
> 
> "Nous voulons récompenser les efforts fournis par la sélection nationale dans l'un des plus difficiles groupes de qualification au Mondial", a expliqué un porte-parole de ce brasseur.
> La République tchèque s'est classée deuxième du groupe 1 des qualifications de la zone Europe pour la Coupe du monde 2006, derrière les Pays-Bas et doit donc jouer ce barrage.




haaaa!!!!
tu vois que finalement, tu vas finir par aimer le foot, comme quoi, tout change...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2005)

En tout cas, il y a du nouveau dans la bière : Lactiwel, la bière au kéfir !

Composée à 75% de ... lait !, elle est fabriquée artisanalement en bordure de la forêt de Brocéliande, mais une production industrielle sera prochainement assurée. :mouais: 


_Et en plus, il y a un très beau triskell sur l'étiquette_:mouais:


----------

